# More shrimp and grits, pict light



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 13, 2020)

Someone posted their shrimp and grits in the last night or so and got me hankering for some good cajun shrimp and grits. 

Never made shrimp and grits, let alone grits, I set out in the interwebs to find a recipe that speaks to me. 

Finally found one that sings to me, gathered all my ingredients with a few extras the recipe doesnt call for. 

Started out with the grits, grits + salt + water till the grits thickened. Added a stick of butter, 2 cups 2% milk, 1 cup heavy cream and simmered for about an hour with the ocassional stirring. 

On to the shrimp part, sauteed up some andouille in some bacon fat, why use veggie oil when you have bacon fat. After the andouille is done, out comed the andouille, in goes the seasoned shrimp. Cook until tender. Out come the shrimp, in goes the onions, red and green bell peppers with the same seasoning on the shrimp, sauttee, add garlic, chicken broth and 1/4 cup heavy cream, simmer and reduce by half. 

Now we are closing in on grit goodness. Add a bit of salt and pepper, 1- 8oz bag of sharp cheddar and 1-8oz shredded smoked good and stir. 

Dish up the grits and spoon on a healthy dose of shrimp and andouille.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 14, 2020)

Dang, that had to be good! Nice work.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2020)

That looks good, really good! I've never had shrimp and grits with sausage in it. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey a great looking 1st cook there.

Warren


----------

